# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Iniciacion en juegos

## Tattvas

Hola amigos, como se puede ver soy nuevo en el foro y en esto tambien hace una par de semanas desde reyes, estaria interesado que me recomendara algun libro para aprender juegos en general, y alguno de cartas, ya que ustedes son mucho mas vetereanos que yo.
Muchas gracias

----------


## Pulgas

Casi todos los subforos tienen arriba una serie de hilos adheridos. En ellos escnotrarás lo que estás buscando: bibliografía, consejos prácticos.
Te recomiendo que les vayas echando un vistacito y, si tienes dudas, nos lo comentas.
De momento, como con eso tiene entretenimiento para varios días y como este tipo de consultas se realizan con frecuencia y resultan un poco repetitivas (además de tener resuelta la duda  :Wink1: ), *cierro el hilo*.

Por cierto, no vendría mal que utilizases el buscador (en la barra de arriba, el tercer botón por la derecha) verás que muchas de tus dudas ya están respondidas en el foro.
Un saludo.

----------

